# OK to overlap dye sub when item is bigger than press?



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

So, I have a 15x15 heat press but I have an item which is larger than 15" that I want to sub - I was thinking of pressing most of it, then pressing the portion that I didn't get - obviously there's going to be some overlap. As long as it's a solid color, would there be any problem with pressing the same area twice? Would it be darker, for example? Thanks!


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

This are the kind of things you just have to give a shot. Will it be noticeable on the end? Probably. Some darker tones on the union, maybe some shifting. But if you do it right, and don't scorch the fabric, only the most perceptive of your customers will notice. And some fellow sublimators too.

We've done a lot of experiments because we don't have all the resources we need. Many times we fail. Some we win. Give it a shot and show us how it went.

Good luck!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty hard to do. Overlap and the area will be darker.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I sort of agree with the others...you can do it but the end result will probably not be commercially viable.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I guess I'll just give it a shot but looks like I can't do all over prints on it then.


----------



## Max Dos (Aug 28, 2010)

You can't do all over with a 15 X 15! I thought you just wanted to print a 20 inch graphic, or the like.

I still think you can do 1 successful overlap per shirt (I've done it) but not 8 required for a full cover. But even to get to 1 good looking overlap, you'll have to waste a couple of shirts. Education has a cost.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

Max Dos said:


> You can't do all over with a 15 X 15! I thought you just wanted to print a 20 inch graphic, or the like.
> 
> I still think you can do 1 successful overlap per shirt (I've done it) but not 8 required for a full cover. But even to get to 1 good looking overlap, you'll have to waste a couple of shirts. Education has a cost.


Actually not a shirt, I got some of the socks that Dave talked about in another thread, they look great but I didn't realize they were 19 inches long, so I was hoping to be able to do something with them.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing this is called patching.
As other have mentioned, it is tricky but possible. Takes practise to do it well, and better results can be gained with a press that has even temp and pressure across the platen. Using tacky sublimation paper, or heat resistant non permanent contact adhesive also helps.


----------



## Tufflaw (Oct 4, 2008)

pisquee said:


> Doing this is called patching.
> As other have mentioned, it is tricky but possible. Takes practise to do it well, and better results can be gained with a press that has even temp and pressure across the platen. Using tacky sublimation paper, or heat resistant non permanent contact adhesive also helps.


I have heat tape as well as the prospray stuff, how would you suggest I do this?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

16x20 min to print socks in most cases


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we are doing some bandana's 20x20 my printer only 13x19 heat press 16x20. As for the artwork we match up gradients/or solid colors with a white border between. We love our DK-s20 16x20, good luck uncletee, message me If you need.


----------



## Fulldye1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Dave did you get your polo's. They looked Sharp.


----------

